# Loud jangling-rattling noise



## I'm3rd (Dec 24, 2003)

My '94 Altima started making a loud rattling or jangling noise while I was on a trip this week. It gets much louder when idling, and sounds like 2 metal cooking pans rattling together, It's coming from the passenger side of the engine. yesterday I loosened the alternator belt enough to stop all the accessories on that belt from turning and the noise stopped. It looks like that belt runs the altternator, the water pump, and maybe the power steering pump. I first thought the noise might be an idler pulley, but I don't see one on that belt. Clearance is so tight in that end of the engine compartment I can't be sure what's in there. The alternator light hasn't come on except when starting up, and the battery stays charged. The power sterring feels normal and the temp gauge is normal after warm up. 

Anybody have any ideas? I called a local garage and he of course can't tell me anything until I bring it in. If it's the alternator I can change that out myself, but I can't see any way to get a wrench on the other pulleys without dismantling that entire side of the engine compartment. If it's something simple like the alternator I would like to avoid a big labor charge for something I can do myself.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

idler pullies are notorious for going out about every 50k miles on our altimas. have the tech check that first. there are two of them, one for a/c and the other for the other belts. you can also check it yourself. spray it with a lube spray while the engine is running. this wont fix it, but it will quiet it down and let you know if its bad or not.


----------



## I'm3rd (Dec 24, 2003)

Thanks Asleep. An idler pulley was my firsrt guess also. I replaced the idler pully on the A/C belt a couple of years ago, but the other one is original. The noise this time was totally different from the high pitched whine the other one made when it went bad. Anyway, I decided to take a chance on replacing the alternator, which was the original with 148,000 miles on it, and to my surprise I guessed right for once in my life. The local NAPA soaked me $230 for a remanufactured Denso alternator, but the only other choice in this little town was to order one off the internet and be without wheels for several days.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

kewl, glad to see you got it fixed. i paid 160 for my alternator, but when you need one, you need one. when my alternator went bad, it too made a terrible noise. the internal bearings were totally worn out. ill go ahead and close this thread, since your problem is solved.


----------

